# Using Cat5e & Video Baluns



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm confused do you want to run multiple power sources down one or two cat5e lines? 

As in Pair 1 - Cam 2
Pair 2 - Cam 2
Pair 3 Cam 3

Then use another cat5 cable and send multiple video sources one on each pair?

If you want to install 6 cameras you need 6 Video Baluns. Which will use 6 drops of cables


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd suggest running the cat5 for the video feed but running a separate single-pair 18ga for the power. That is what I was told to do in the interest of avoiding interference on the lines. Seems to work just fine. Using the cat5e for both works, but the separate power is preferred, at least by the guys who were telling me how to do it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I would use video baluns for each camera's , use one on each pair of cat 5 wiring, so you can have up to 4 camera's on each cable, just have to supply power to the cameras locally. 

If the run is so long that you need to switch to cat5, Don't bother running the power that distance too. Instead, install a power supply at a common area, local to the camera's, install your second balun there, and run Siamese cable out to the cams.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for your help. I almost said WTF is Siamese cable, but I googled it instead


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I would use video baluns for each camera's , use one on each pair of cat 5 wiring, so you can have up to 4 camera's on each cable, just have to supply power to the cameras locally.
> 
> If the run is so long that you need to switch to cat5, Don't bother running the power that distance too. Instead, install a power supply at a common area, local to the camera's, install your second balun there, and run Siamese cable out to the cams.


Here's what I'm missing you're saying he should use a Network Video Baluns to transmit the video signal, however how are you planning on having him get 4 separate video signals down one cable? The Baluns usually require a direct link from Baluns A to Baluns B. So are you saying he takes a single pair (being two conductors) and use a RG45 jack to terminate it? That wont work, 10/100 requires 2 pair at least. So he'd only be able to do two separate baluns down a single Cat5e line. Even then that's a hack method to do it. 

Perhaps I'm missing something or you're using a different type of baluns that supports multiple videos signals.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Edrick said:


> Here's what I'm missing you're saying he should use a Network Video Baluns to transmit the video signal, however how are you planning on having him get 4 separate video signals down one cable? The Baluns usually require a direct link from Baluns A to Baluns B. So are you saying he takes a single pair (being two conductors) and use a RG45 jack to terminate it? That wont work, *10/100 requires 2 pair at least*. So he'd only be able to do two separate baluns down a single Cat5e line. Even then that's a hack method to do it.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something or you're using a different type of baluns that supports multiple videos signals.


I didn't think that cameras used ethernet protocol? Just two conductors is all that has been needed for the cameras that I install.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

JohnR said:


> I would use video baluns for each camera's , use one on each pair of cat 5 wiring, so you can have up to 4 camera's on each cable, just have to supply power to the cameras locally.
> 
> If the run is so long that you need to switch to cat5, Don't bother running the power that distance too. Instead, install a power supply at a common area, local to the camera's, install your second balun there, and run Siamese cable out to the cams.


This works, but I once had a problem with using different circuits to feed different ends of the video system. The DVR was on a circuit at one end of the building fed from one transformer, and the cameras were at the other end fed from a different local transformer. There was a continuous rolling line on the feed. We corrected it by taking power all the way out to the cameras from the same local supply as the DVR.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I didn't think that cameras used ethernet protocol? Just two conductors is all that has been needed for the cameras that I install.


They don't, he's using a Video Baluns which actually isn't a data 10/100 connection now that I think about it. However they use more than a single pair of conductors.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

also, the only way you should use an ethernet cord for power, is when its a power over ethernet system.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> also, the only way you should use an ethernet cord for power, is when its a power over ethernet system.


Unless your not using it for Ethernet, which is the case here.

The balums convert the 75ohm video to 300ohm twisted pair. The balum on the other end will convert it back to the 75ohm video signal.

Basically all it is is a transformer, and you can get ones that will piggyback the camera power with the video signal. Of course cable awg, voltage, and distance all play a part of you can do that.

As for the scrolling line, its a sync lock problem, some systems will let you use an external or internal sync. When there's a difference in the ac line phase of the camera and multiplexor thats when you get the scrolling lines, if you can change the sync source you can eliminate the scrolling line.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Edrick said:


> They don't, he's using a Video Baluns....However they use more than a single pair of conductors.


Nope, they don't. Just one pair per camera for video. I am going to use a 4-port balun on each end with a cat5e between them to handle 4 cameras. I'll have a remote power source on that end. Should work fine.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

B W E said:


> Nope, they don't. Just one pair per camera for video. I am going to use a 4-port balun on each end with a cat5e between them to handle 4 cameras. I'll have a remote power source on that end. Should work fine.


I thought Edrick was supposed to know his **** when it came to this...


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

HugoStiglitz said:


> I thought Edrick was supposed to know his **** when it came to this...


Well yes we're all experts on every type of system. 

After searching more they all use different wiring pair layouts I usually am sending HD signal wether composite or HDMI those ones used more than a single pair. I haven't used them for security cameras. Which is why I was asking and confused.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I was out, 

What I was referring to, was a coax adapter with integral balun (coil) that has a pair of set screws for each wire. It just changes the coax to twisted pair, as someone mentioned. 
Will see if I can get a pic. There is one on that link above. 

There is no RJ45 jack involved. Not using Ethernet either, just the cat5 cabling.
I don't know the costs for the ones I was talking about, but they (I think) are cheaper than the RJ45 style baluns.


When I first heard of siamese cable, I thought my leg was getting pulled.:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Edrick, I am not used to running HD like you mentioned you had done. 

Would be nice, but I haven't done any of that.

I have really only done IP cams which require 1 drop per camera, and then the 2 wire balun setup as described in my posts. Otherwise everything has been coax. Think security ntsc only. 

Did some work for ADT, and that is where I got to working with the camera's. 

Did some fiber optic cams, but the terminations were already there, just plug and play really. I had no Idea how they worked. :laughing:


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

switching system is best.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

johnsmithabe said:


> switching system is best.


What do you mean? Are you referring to a multiplexer? or one of those auto switchers?


----------

